# How Do You Catch A Fish?



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*I just got my Purple Tang from LiveAuaria.com...It's beutiful, problem is my Two Spot Bristlenose Tang is doing alot of posturing and following him nonstop...Will this stop? I was assured they would be compatible? If not, whats the easiest way to catch a Fish?*


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how big is the tank and how much live rock? having an established tang and adding another usually ends in problems. its best to add different body shaped/colored/species and at the same time. 

its really hard to catch a fish in a tank. you can try putting a net in the tank with food in it, or when you feed have the net in the tank and eventually it may put the two together and be less paranoid. you could also try re-arranging the rocks so they both are in a new enviroment. that might not work though. a fish trap would prob. be to small for a tang and thats usually a hit or miss if it works too.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thank You, actually they'r getting along much better now, but will re-arrange the rocks and add a few more from my sump.....*


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Use two nets, chase him with one and catch with the other.

If that doesn't work, catch him at night.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This behavior was actually very predictable, as was the outcome. Be careful in the future, if you choose to add other Tangs be sure to add Tangs of a different Genus. The Purple Tang is a Zebrasoma, which have a reputation for being very aggressive towards newly introduced fish, especially other Zebrasoma species. Fortunately for you, the Two Spot Bristlenose is a Ctenochaetus, one of the least aggressive genus of Tangs. This allowed you to introduce the Purple Tang successfully, after some posturing.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thank You for the advice... No more Tangs for us, the two we have are getting along very well, eat at the sea vegies clip together, no aggression what so ever....*


----------

